# Hornady Super SST vs Intbond



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a Christianson arms 270 I use for Mule deer hunting, and had it sighted in with the Hornady 270 SST 130 grain ammo. It was 1/2" high at 100 yards, and shot that ammo in 1/2 groups. I use a 1/2 dial adjustment on a Vortex HS LR scope, and can dial in easily to 500 yards.
So I have it pretty much on at 100, then add 2 clicks for 200, 3 more for 300, 4 more for 400 etc.
I found some 130 Gr Interbond ammo, and it shoots 3" higher at 100 yards. Otherwise it prints the same 1/2 group.
The only thing I can think of is maybe the bonding makings the bullet harder and creates more pressure?
Has anyone found this with the SST vs INTB Hornady loads?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont recall any ammo that is different manufacturer ever shooting the same as another manufacturer. I am sure some folks have but not often. I guess what I am saying all 130 grain 270 stuff wont shoot the same place.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Dont recall any ammo that is different manufacturer ever shooting the same as another manufacturer. I am sure some folks have but not often. I guess what I am saying all 130 grain 270 stuff wont shoot the same place.


Same Mfgr. same weight bullet. Exact same Bc.

Guess you dont know about Hornady SSt and Interbond bulllets.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I guess I got confused about same manufacturer but still say different bullet different printing on paper


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Same Mfgr. same weight bullet. Exact same Bc.
> 
> Guess you dont know about Hornady SSt and Interbond bulllets.


BIFISHTX, Yes but the design of the bullet might be totally different. Different ogive angles etc. So the two bullets could be a significantly different distance off the lands when loaded, which will totally change the flight. Not uncommon at all to have significantly different poi for same weight bullets, even if same bc.

Just look at the pictures of the two bullets on Hornady's website, and you can see a significantly different angle on the front of the bullet, which will totally change the relationship between loa/ distance off lands, etc. Which will affect the flight path.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The IB is intended as a tougher bullet and it wouldn't surprise me a bit if it had, in reality, a tougher and/or thicker jacket.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I wouldn't trust the SST on any lengthy shots. I've never had a full pass-thru at any range and the copper almost always separates from the lead. I've got 4 shells left in a box for my 7mm08 that I'm burning up on hogs. That's all they're good for.... neck/ear-shooting animals.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fyi the SST and the IB are identical shapes and lengths. If you see them you cannot te the difference. That is why it was very surprising the different pont of impacts.

Same BC, SD, length. The SST has the cannelure like the Soft ponts is the only difference.

The SST behaves similar to a ballistic tip expandind and unleashing all the energy on the target without passing through.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You never had identical bullets but different lots shoot different ?


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Charlie, No sense in trying to discuss this. bigfish should contact the manufacturer about his problem.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bigfishtx, If you will look at hornady's ballistic table for your two bullets you will notice that even though bc and sd are the same, they don't fly the same. Muzzle velocity is identical, but once you get past the muzzle the SSt takes over. At 100 yards it is 25 fps faster, and at 500 yards it is 105 fps faster. However, poi only changes by .33" at 300 yards. Which doesn't totally explain your larger discrepancy, but it does establish the fact that they don't fly the same.

I have sent hornady an inquiry as to how identical the ogives are. Have you put your calipers on the ogive at several distances down from the point to see how close they are to being the same. You said they look the same when you look at them. When I look at them on hornady's website, they look different. SST looks "speaker." You know the inter bond is temporarily suspended by hornady.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shoot them both over a chronograph. I wouldn't trust what the box says for velocity. That will probably explain the difference if this is factory loaded ammo. And Jammer is right about the different bullet types even with the same numbers. I check the BC for my bullets by actually shooting them at distance and punching it into a program. The BC will not always match what the manufacturer says. It can also vary due to velocity.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

THE JAMMER said:


> Bigfishtx, If you will look at hornady's ballistic table for your two bullets you will notice that even though bc and sd are the same, they don't fly the same. Muzzle velocity is identical, but once you get past the muzzle the SSt takes over. At 100 yards it is 25 fps faster, and at 500 yards it is 105 fps faster. However, poi only changes by .33" at 300 yards. Which doesn't totally explain your larger discrepancy, but it does establish the fact that they don't fly the same.
> 
> I have sent hornady an inquiry as to how identical the ogives are. Have you put your calipers on the ogive at several distances down from the point to see how close they are to being the same. You said they look the same when you look at them. When I look at them on hornady's website, they look different. SST looks "speaker." You know the inter bond is temporarily suspended by hornady.


They may differ some, but it is not noticeable to the naked eye. I wonder why they suspended the interbond ammo? Think they are trying to replace it with the GMX ammo?

I never really liked the superformance that much but this particular rifle shoot it very good.

I never found Nosler ballistic tips to differ much at all from accubond ammo. That is what really threw me off on Hornady's line of ammo.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> Shoot them both over a chronograph. I wouldn't trust what the box says for velocity. That will probably explain the difference if this is factory loaded ammo. And Jammer is right about the different bullet types even with the same numbers. I check the BC for my bullets by actually shooting them at distance and punching it into a program. The BC will not always match what the manufacturer says. It can also vary due to velocity.


I chrony's the SST load already and it actually shot faster than listed on the box. Will try the Intbd load.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> They may differ some, but it is not noticeable to the naked eye. I wonder why they suspended the interbond ammo? Think they are trying to replace it with the GMX ammo?
> 
> I never really liked the superformance that much but this particular rifle shoot it very good.
> 
> I never found Nosler ballistic tips to differ much at all from accubond ammo. That is what really threw me off on Hornady's line of ammo.


All it takes is 5-10 thousandths to change the seating depth, thus POI.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jammer let me know if you hear from Hornady.

I dont see how a bullet of equal weight and with the same BC would not fly at the same speed downrange.

I will try to Chrony the Interbond bullets and post what I find.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

HORNADY TECH SUPPORT SAYS: These bullets do have different profiles.

Therefore to have the same distance off the lands, by definition the oal will be different, which also means the amount of bullet in contact with the case will be different, etc. etc. Even if the length of the two bullets is the same. Thus different poi, even though bc and sd are the same.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure where y'all are getting your info, but when I go to the Hornady website, it shows different ballistic coefficients and different velocities for the two loads you mentioned. No wonder they shoot different.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

130gr inter bond factory load


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

horned frog said:


> Not sure where y'all are getting your info, but when I go to the Hornady website, it shows different ballistic coefficients and different velocities for the two loads you mentioned. No wonder they shoot different.


http://www.hornady.com/store/270-Win-130-GR-InterBond-Superformance/

http://www.hornady.com/store/270-Win-130-gr-SST-Superformance/
Look the same to me with these two links. Although, I don't believe it.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

130 gr SST


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

horned frog said:


> 130 gr SST


Charge your phone


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

horned frog said:


> 130gr inter bond factory load


You say InterBOND and post InterLOCK. They are most assuredly not the same bullet.

The listed drag coefficient for the InterBOND is the same as the SST, .460

Beware the Hornady standard vs. Superformance though. The standard 130 grain load (in the 270Win) is almost 150 FPS slower than the Superformance. That is going to be noticeable on the target for sure.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

horned frog said:


> Not sure where y'all are getting your info, but when I go to the Hornady website, it shows different ballistic coefficients and different velocities for the two loads you mentioned. No wonder they shoot different.


Got my information the same place you did- the hornady site. I just looked in the right place. The original question was about the interbond bullet, not the interlock bullet. BC's are the same on interbond and sst.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Y'all are correct. I was mistaking the interlock bullet for the interbond (which is actually more similar to the SST), as you pointed out.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

i use hand loaded 130gr...270 sst.... i have had good luck with deer.....


----------

